# shhhh i iz hidin



## spoogysprouts (Nov 26, 2008)

Scrambles was hidin










:lol:


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Hee hee hee, that's cute.


----------



## numothehedgehog (Aug 30, 2008)

AWUH Hes a cute baby!
nice!


----------



## kaotichouse (Oct 15, 2008)

That is just adorable!


----------



## spoogysprouts (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks guys!


----------

